# Big Tech and Politics...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Above is a video talking about Big Tech and what it is doing now...






Above is about the Press Secretary getting locked out of her twitter account.

Also we have been hearing about one story by the NY post about Hunter Biden and Ukraine... and well Twitter and Facebook are not allowing those to be shared.

Well another NY Post story about Hunter and China... is also not being allowed to be shared.

Twitter is saying that the info was "stolen" or the info "cant be verifired".

Yet they showed stories about Russia, a private convo of the First lady that was stolen and recorded with out her permission, they did Trumps taxes that was not a verified source, etc.

Also many many times conservatives have talked about that they have been locked out or accounts deleted.

Project Veritas did a vid on this and how people get "shadow banned" and most are conservatives.

Please share any story, links or anything you can find about this... People need to know what Twitter and Facebook are doing. Regaurdless of political stances. If they are blocking Democrats or Liberals... post it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/Project_Veritas/sta ... 7322483712

The project Veritas video.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/SohrabAhmari/status ... 9729398790

Shows what is going on


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/ForAmerica/status/1 ... 2793004033

Ted Cruz talking about it.

Again I want to say... this is just going against FREEDOM OF SPEECH AND FREEDOM OF PRESS.

This story that got blocked wasn't some random person... it was from the NY POST.

Again I am not saying if it was a true story... but it got blocked and the "standards'" they are claiming they use they havent for many many other stories that went against Republicans.

This should scare everyone. Because about 90% of the people get the "news" off of Facebook feeds, twitter feeds, or other social media feeds. Are they censoring what people are reading or have access too?

Again this is a company doing this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

right now trending on twitter is....

#erictrumpukrainescandal

yes... there is nothing supporting this or anything... but yet that is trending. You know why... people are showing that twitter wont let #hunterbidenukrainescandal to "trend"... yes they block the one with Biden's name but not the one with Trump...

See the issue!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW....

Twitter suspends the Trump campaign and blocks the House Judiciary

This is right now!!!

Again... this should scare everyone. The reason is if they are doing this to these accounts. They can do it to ANY ACCOUNTS just depends on who is in control.

Be it political, informational, etc.

Let say they want to block an account of a medical industry telling everyone a house hold cure for Covid.... they could. Just because maybe big pharma sent them billions to squash the story. I know some will say... no way... But this is showing you it could happen..... anyone read the book... 1984 oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/faceb ... d=msedgntp

Funny how this is down the page on MSN... and not on the top stories...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/DanScavino/status/1 ... 8334178306

Longer Video on Tucker talking about Big Tech.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://apnews.com/article/google-justi ... 5d4db06044

Anti Trust Case against GOOGLE....

Again... if you dont think we are being lied too or companies are censoring for political reasons.

I will say this over and over..... it isn't a Dem vs Rep thing. It is our liberties are being taken away from us and moving towards actual Facist society. If the "antifa's" are really against what they say they are.... they should be storming down google, facebook, twitter, etc. Because they are the ones being FACIST. They are censoring whom ever they feel like. They are the ones making algorythms do searches or not do searches. They are the ones "pushing" what they want on the people. Be it politics, services, stories, etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/Project_Veritas/sta ... 1464347653

more about this from Project Veritas....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is Steven Crowder breaking down this whole big tech issue. Like I have mentioned before.... if they are censoring people then they move into "editing" or "editor" type relationship. Which means they will be taxed differently and have to abide by other rules.

It is a good little break down of what is going on.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So the owner of Twitter stated today that "twitter doesn't have the power to influence elections"....

HMMMMMM.... didn't they say that Russia used facebook and twitter to influence elections?? or for Election interference.

YES THINK ABOUT IT PEOPLE.

Also some Dem's in the hearing today stated that "they are not doing enough censoring".... yes they said that. So the Dem's want more censoring of speech. Yes... THINK ABOUT IT. Are they not always saying Republicans want to take away your freedom of speech or expression... HMMMMMM.... really.

PEOPLE WAKE UP... this is huge and it isn't getting any press coverage because it was all started because of a BIDEN article. They dont want people to know about that article.

If you dont think the media is playing us citizens as fools you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we need to make an example of the CEOs of twitter and facebook. What they are doing is subversive and treason. Its time to put these two on the scsffold and drop the doors. Actually I dont like capitol punishment so give them life in prison with no chance for parol. Many in the media are also working against our nation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw on Twitter a statement by Ted Cruz.

He said that during the hearing today the CEO of twitter said that you could show the NY Post story or link it... or something like that. Well Ted tried to do it... and it didn't work. It was censored again. So the CEO lied to the Senate at a hearing. Which is against the law. We will just have to see what comes of that. :beer:


----------

